# Schläuche reinigen???



## Polly (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier 

Haben uns letztes Jahr selber einen Teich angelegt von 61.000 L. Wollte mal wissen ob man die Schläuche zum Filter zwischendurch reinigen muß und wenn wie mache ich das?

Gruß Polly


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Solange die Schläuche nicht verstopfen wollen, brauchst Du da auch nicht putzen.
Solltest Du aber solche Probleme erwarten, müßtest Du es evtl. mal mit einer passenden Flaschenbürste und einem stabilen Draht probieren.... Am allerbesten fkt. es, wenn Du den Schlauch von der Pumpe abmachen könntest und ihn flach auf den Rasen auslegst. Draht vorsichtig durchfädeln (bitte dabei keine Löcher verursachen - Drahtende zur Not gut präparieren) und am Ende die Bürste richtig gut befestigen.... und dann zieht Ihr sie ein paar mal durch den Schlauch.

Ist der Schlauch eingegraben wird es schwieriger. Irgendwer schrieb jetzt erst von Schwämmen, die mit Hilfe eines Hauswasserwerkes? durch Schlauch/Rohr geschickt werden. 
Leider finde ich den Beitrag gerade nicht. :?


----------



## jochen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Hi,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer schrieb jetzt erst von Schwämmen, die mit Hilfe eines Hauswasserwerkes durch Schlauch/Rohr geschickt werden.
> Leider finde ich den Beitrag gerade nicht. :?



Das war Haitu, bin aber jetzt zu faul zum Stöbern...


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Danke für den Hinweis Jochen... da isser. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=61689/?q=schlauch#post61689


----------



## Polly (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Hy,
Danke für den Tipp, aber währe ein Gartenschlauch und Flaschenbürste nicht stabiler als Draht, sind ja immerhin ca. 18 m von Pumpe zum Filter und ca.9 m von Pumpe zum Skimmer. 

Hat das schon mal jemand versucht ?


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Ich habe bisher weder das eine, noch das andere probiert.. bin aber bei "Draht" gedanklich bei einer Stärke von 2-3mm gewesen.
(Wir haben heute gerade einen Zaun neu gespannt und dabei das Zeugs in der Hand gehabt...)

Wenn sich der Gartenschlauch fädeln läßt und Dir stabil genug erscheint.... versuch es. 
Zur Not nimm keine zu große Bürste - dann gehts auch leichter und die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines "Steckenbleibers" sinkt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Zur möglichen Technik der Reinigung wurden Dir so einige Tipps in diesem Thread bereits gegeben. Das was Annett geschiehen hat:



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die Schläuche nicht verstopfen wollen, brauchst Du da auch nicht putzen.




können wir nur bestätigen. Wir haben gerade unseren Teich neu angelegt und deshalb die alten Schläuche aus der Erde ausgegraben. Dort haben sie einige Jahre ohne Reinigung ihren Dienst getan.

Nach dem Ausgraben waren wir sehr erstaunt, wie wenig, genauer gesagt fast gar nichts, sich in den Schläuchen abgesetzt hat. Also ohne akut auftretende Probleme/Verstopfungen ist eine Reinigung unserer Meinung nach nicht notwendig.


----------



## Polly (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Hallo Luwig und Claudia

Da bin ich aber beruhigt, bruche mir also nicht weiter nen Kopf darüber machen.
Habe in meinem Wintergarten noch einen Teich von 1000 L, da verstopfen die Schäuche ständig(Ziehe dort meine Koibabys groß übern Winter) aber die sind leich zu reinigen, haben ja nur ne Länge von 1,5 m. Deswegen hatte ich mir Gedanken über den großen Teich gemacht. Auf so ne Aktion hatte ich auch nicht wirklich Lust. 

Liebe Grüße Polly

Ach eigendlich heiße ich Anna, Polly heißt mein Hund, aber Anna war schon vergeben.

Also noch mal

Liebe Grüße 

Anna


----------



## borisku (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schläuche reinigen???*

Also, ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht: Mein im Jahr 2001 angelegter und in diesem Jahr (2013) aufgrund Schilfperforation renovierter Teich
zeigt in den Schläuchen (2") eine starke Besidelung mit (Kriebel?-) Mückenlarven (ca. 5mm - 1 cm dicker Belag auf den Schlauchwänden)  und zwar 
so, dass ich mit einer Rohrreinigungswelle durch die Schläuche "gefräst" habe, was sicher einen nur suboptimalen Reinigungseffekt hatte. Ich 
überlege nun, die Schläuche mit einem Hochdruckreiniger in Kombination mit einem Rohrreinigungsset mit Rotordüse zu reinigen.... 
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?

(Teichinfo: 1,5mm Kautschukfolie auf 1000er Vlies, ca. 33000 Liter, Aquamax10000-Nachbau, UV-Brenner 36W  mit 4 Kammer GFK-Filter mit Vortex)


----------

